# Anime Fursuits for sale



## Beastcub (Aug 2, 2008)

the cabbits





$580 starting bid $3000 buy it now
http://www.furbid.ws/cgi-bin/auction/item.pl?item=232346478

shippo and kilala




$800 starting bid $3000 buy it now
http://images.cosplay.com/photos/13/1381592.jpg


----------



## Boombox (Aug 2, 2008)

Good luck! Shippo's head is really impressive.  Next to kilala he looks apropriately sized, too.


----------

